# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Drage žene i poneki muškarcu, jeste li ljuti?

## ksena28

Drage suborke sa nešto malo manjim stažem od mene.

Da, vi koje ste tek zakoračile u borbu za svoje dijete!

Koje tu tek polako hvatate konce i pokušavate shvatiti što znači kratica ICSI a što FET.

Da, vi, koje ste shvatile da imate problem i morate na MPO!

Da li vas ljuti što spaljuju za maškare "gay dijete iz epruvete"?

Da li vas ljuti što nam opet prijete neke prilike da smo ubojice, zločinci, grešnici i sotone?!

Da li vas ljuti što vam smanjuju šanse za dijete smanjenjem prava na liječenje?

----------


## reny123

Nisam friška, ali sam ljuta. 
Već vidim svoje dijete i sebe na lomači zbog veeelikog grijeha. Zamislite, MPO!
Nismo krali, ubijali, druge unesrećivali, sakatili. Da, treba nas spaliti! (nemasmajlićakojibidočaraogađenje)

----------


## Peterlin

Sramota, slažem se!

Nisam u mpo priči, iako je malofalilo da budem...Bez obzira - nema veze je li nam trebao mpo ili nije. To spaljivanje je sramota i treba to javno reći. Što nas čeka? KKK?

----------


## Blekonja

i ljuta i ogorčena i u užasnom strahu što nas tek čeka, što čeka moju MPO djecu sa markićima i sličnima u budućnosti, a ima ih mila majko koliko hoćeš, možda lomača, možda spaljivanje kao vještice  :Crying or Very sad:  ....ovo je za svaku osudu i ne bi smjelo ostati na ovome

iako 

naravno, sad oni tako nisu mislili 

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-suprotno.html

uostalom kako ova dotična zna kako je većina iz Selca glasala na referendumu????

ma užas :gaah: 

sad tek vidim da smo slično napisale i Peterllin i reny

----------


## tigrić

užasss..mene već možda znate sa teme "kako se neznam nositi sa surovošću života", možete misliti kako sam poludila kad sam danas ovo vidjela!! pa u kojem mi svijetu živimo, kuda mi idemo i kakva je ovo je.... zemlja! pa grozota!!!!!!ne da sam ljuta, nego bijesna. Užasnuta!
idem si skuhati kavu da se smirim.

----------


## cvijeta73

> i 
> 
> uostalom kako ova dotična zna kako je većina iz Selca glasala na referendumu????
> 
> 
> 
> ]


pa imaš rezultate referenduma, po biračkim mjestima.

----------


## Jelena

Iz priopćenja udruge mladih Selce se vidi da su oni zapravo mislili kritizirati referendume. Ovo je totalno loše i krivo napravljeno. Meni nimalo smiješno. Toliko je zla nama neplodnima nanjela udruga Vigiliare, a gay populaciji Ž. Markić, a sve dirigirano s Kaptola, da mi to nikako nije tema za neku parodiju. Ne mogu raditi parodiju ni iz plinskih komora, kao industrijski najefikasnijih i najjeftinijih načina smaknuća homoseksualaca, židova, roma i ostalih nepoćudnih, ni iz smrti Luke Ritza, ni iz silovanja Vukovarki, ni... To je jedna velika nepravda (ne izjednačavam navedene nepravde) za sve koji su u nekom trenutku bili slabiji pa ih je tadašnja većina pogazila.

----------


## magriz

referendum se trebalo kritizirati, no ne na ovakav način. ovako je uvredljivo i bolno. a bez tumačenja jako jako zlo

----------


## Snekica

Ovo što se dogodilo je baš tako, veliko ZLO! I to se nikako nije smjelo dogoditi! Možda je bilo nenamjerno, možda parodija na referendum, možda...možda... sad se svi izvlače kako znaju i mogu ali im to nije nikakvo opravdanje za učinjeno! Kako je nekome palo napamet da spaljuje lutku *djeteta*?! Da se nitko nije nimalo zapitao kako će se to odraziti na druge?! Za mlade mi je jasno, još nisu počeli živjeti, ali stariji? Roditelji? Bake, djedovi?! I još slikaju SVOJU DJECU pored lutke! Sramota!!!

----------


## ljube

Eto, kako smo brzo postali svjedoci učinkovitosti cijele hajke protiv MPO-a da se kao maskota koristi lutka djeteta začetog oplodnjom in vitro, odnosno kako su napisali "gay dijete iz epruvete".

Bez obzira na objašnjenje koje sada daju ovo je bizarno, sramotno i zastrašujuće!

----------


## Bluebella

nije mi jasno kako nekome može pasti na pamet spaliti dijete. zgrožena sam. znači sutra mene može netko spaliti jer imam dijete iz epruvete. kako dijete uopče može biti gay..... tragedija ovog naroda!

----------


## Ginger

Sramota!
Bljuje mi se, kao sto mi se bljuvalo i 1.12.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja vjerujem da je to bila parodija, ali opet totalno nepromišljeno i bizarno kad sam to pročitala samo mi se digo tlak, mislim da su više naštetili nama kao MPO roditeljima i homoseksualcima nego što su ismijali one koje su htjeli

----------


## amazonka

Paliti lutku djeteta!? Uopće nekome past na pamet paliti dijete, pa i imaginarno i u prenesenom značenju, bilo ono od kartona, slame, papira ili plastike  je vrlo zastrašujuće i za opće zgražanje. Ma kakav god konktekst bio, sama ideja je vrlo bizarna. Izlika da je ovo bila parodija na referendum nema nikakvog opravdanja. Ako su to stvarno mislili, postoji bezbroj domišljatih i duhovitih načina da se to izvede. Ovaj čin samo govori o mentalnom sklopu tih ljudi. Žalosno.

----------


## Ginger

Potpis amazonka!
Uostalom, ako su bas htjeli ismijati referendum, pa sto nisu uzeli lutku Markicke, a ne djeteta

----------


## cranky

Iskreno, ne pušim te njihove fore da je ovo trebala bit parodija  :Evil or Very Mad:  Ako stvarno je, onda su potpuno falili cijeli smisao pusta.
Pust predstavlja svo zlo u protekloj godini i prvo mu se sudi i čita za šta je sve kriv, a onda ga se ritualno spali. Smisao mu nije parodija već tjeranje zla.
A ovo.... Šta? Ne kužim uopće šta je to trebalo predstavljat  :Rolling Eyes:  I još to organizira i osmisli udruga mladih  :Shock: 

Suze mi na oči dođu kad pomislim samo u kakvoj zemlji će odrastat moje dijete iz epruvete  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bluebella

> uostalom, ako su bas htjeli ismijati referendum, pa sto nisu uzeli lutku markicke, a ne djeteta


*x*




> suze mi na oči dođu kad pomislim samo u kakvoj zemlji će odrastat moje dijete iz epruvete



*x*

----------


## Blekonja

> pa imaš rezultate referenduma, po biračkim mjestima.


je je skužila sam što sam napisala poslije istekao edit 
bila sam euforična  :Grin: 
ipak hvala!

----------


## špelkica

Oprostite, nisam u toku, nešto sam načula u vezi toga, kakve to veze ima sa samim referendumom?

----------

